# Drive Pro and Sno Way MT photos



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Thinking of getting a plow for my 2003 TJ. Have local leads on a Meyer Drive Pro and a Sno Way MT. Would be for a mix of residential and helping a buddy out with tight spots on his commercials. Curious to see if anyone has photos of there setups that they would be willing to post (re-post). Looking to see how the mounts differ.

Thanks,

DavCut


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I will take some photos of the mount and plow and post them up for you in a bit


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

NO pics, but my buddy has the meyers set up on his explorer and likes it. I personally would get the snow way for the jeep, I just like them over meyer, And Im a western guy.


----------

